# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Canadian Cell Phone Numbers Go Public This Month.................

## Chris Ryser

IN EVENT YOU WERE NOT AWARE.
Thought this was good info from the Gov't of Canada ...if you have a cell phone.





REMEMBER: Cell Phone Numbers Go Public this month.


REMINDER..... all cell phone numbers are being released to


telemarketing companies and you will start to receive sales calls.





.... YOU WILL BE CHARGED FOR THESE CALLS!!





To prevent this, go to the following web-site for Canadian Telephone Numbers:





www.lnnte-dncl.gc.ca





It is the National DO NOT CALL list It will only take a minute of your


time.. It blocks your number for five (5) years.





HELP OTHERS BY PASSING THIS ON .. It takes about 20 seconds.













__.

----------


## pseudonym

Canadians always struck me as having more sense than to allow something like this.

In case you don't know, www.donotcall.gov is the place to register your US phone number. You can register your landline and your cell phone#s.

Originally, numbers were removed from commercial pests for 5 years but a new and improved 2007 law deletes your registered number permanently. 

Commercial calls only. There is no protection from political solicitations or so-called "non-profits" whose CEOs may rake in millions in annual salary.

----------


## k12311997

I can't comment on Canada but this scare has been going around the US for awhile and is FALSE.   Yes you can register you cell on the DNC registry but noone is giving out your number.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here's the same spiel from the US. Snopes is a great place to check before posting what turns out to be false rumors.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/cell411.asp

----------


## pseudonym

Snopes should get some kind of public service award. Without snopes how would you know that there has never been a case of random Halloween candy poisoning? Or you can't wake up in a tub full of ice with your kidney stolen for black market body parts.

----------

